# Clausing 5914 Metric Gears



## songbird (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello all. I was fortunate enough that when I purchased my Clausing 5914 lathe, it came with an extra banjo along with part of the metric change gears. It include the 100/127 combination gears, the 60/30 compound gear, and a 20 & 22 tooth stud gears. It appears that I still need a 16, 18, 24 & 28 tooth stud gears, and perhaps 20, 25 or 50 tooth screw gears. I have watched several videos on gear identification, and all I get is more confused. Any one know the best place (price) to purchase these gears, and what the pressure angle or gear pitch should be? Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a Clausing 6900 series. And also have the metric threading attachment. BUT, after using it just one time! I found it to be a giant hassle and instead bought an import lathe with metric threading. Now I have two lathes and metric thread capabilities with no hassles. And the import lathe was cheaper than just the Clausing metric thread attachment, if I had to buy it that way! It was a no brainer…Dave.


----------



## songbird (Jul 18, 2016)

chips&more said:


> I have a Clausing 6900 series. And also have the metric threading attachment. BUT, after using it just one time! I found it to be a giant hassle and instead bought an import lathe with metric threading. Now I have two lathes and metric thread capabilities with no hassles. And the import lathe was cheaper than just the Clausing metric thread attachment, if I had to buy it that way! It was a no brainer…Dave.


That is not a bad idea Dave, thanks.


----------



## Rootpass (Jul 19, 2016)

Dave, which lathe did you get to thread with?


----------



## machPete99 (Nov 24, 2019)

Understand this is an old thread but I have some info on the gears, if needed.
I could actually use some inputs on the medtric banjo dimensions, if available...


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 24, 2019)

I don’t have any dimensions but what did you find for gears?


----------



## machPete99 (Nov 24, 2019)

There was a guy on Practical Machinist that made metric kits reproducing most of the original setup (not all), but not sure if he still does this:








						Clausing 5914 Metric Gears
					

Hello all. I was fortunate enough that when I purchased my Clausing 5914 lathe, it came with an extra banjo along with part of the metric change gears. It include the 100/127 combination gears, the 60/30 compound gear, and a 20 & 22 tooth stud gears. It appears that I still need a 16, 18, 24 &...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




From this and related posts:
All gears are 16 Diametrical Pitch (DP) 14.5* Pressure Angle (PA) spur gears, 0.500" thick.
The drive shaft gears (the 16, 20, 24, and 28) have 1/2" bore, The leadscrew gears are 5/8" bore.
Gears are from Boston Gear, but some modifications required (milling off hubs, re-bushing).
Its close to $400 for the gears on Amazon. It might be possible to use smaller transposing gears with small accuracy loss and save some money, but some redesign needed.
At some point I may take this on as a project, we'll see...


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 24, 2019)

I like the idea of an electric leadscrew. Clough42 on YouTube has several videos that you might be interested in watching.


----------

